# Thanks for all the advice on Morritts, we had a blast



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2007)

Even though constuction is going on at Morritts its still very nice. The lounge on the dock is up and running and is a nice place to hang out. We did meet David & Mimi Morritt and they were fun. We did meet many fun people over at Morritts that we partied with. Heres my list of fun things to do while at Morritts.
1, Sting Ray City -- Go with a smaller group. Bring squid bait from Hurleys market and rub some on yourself to attract the rays. They will really like you if you do. Have a better zoom lense on your camera to get closeups. $450.00 for a private boat devided by 10 people or more = $45.00 per person or less with more people.

2. Fishing with Capt Hermen. He picks you up at Morritts dock at 7 am and has 2 boats. We caught baracuda which they cook for you local style in your room.  $125.00 for everything

3. I like to fish so #3 is fishing off the end of Morritts dock at nite. We caught tarpon which were released unharmed, amber jack which we had for dinner with 4 couples and a sting ray that ran off with the line. Bring a telescoping rod with you and some 2/0 hooks and 30lb leader. Get your bait at Hurleys, small bait fish and squid in the meat department.

4. My #4 but our wives #2  shopping in Georgetown and hanging out at Rum Point. Bring bug spray and sunscreen. Food and drinks here are crazy expensive so bring your own. They didnt seem to care.We did buy $5.00 ice cream bars and a few Pina Coladas.

5. 7 Mile Beach -- Cemetary Beach is very senic but you need your own chairs or towels. The Grape Seed Bar and beach acess is our choice because of the inexpenve drinks, chairs and tabbles. There are showers and bathrooms here.   

6. Snorkling is great at Morritts especially under the decks and bar and Barrier Reefs by Morritts where there was a huge leopard ray. Lots to see. Walk past the Morritts Grand about to where you see a yellow house and swim out from here with a flotation device and snorkle back to the docks at Morritts. It seems the current will take you that way.

Swimming in the pools #7 and #1 on my list. Barefoot Man at the Reef resort was fun.

If I could have woke up early enough I would have had my cofee in the hot tub watching the sun come up every day. In conclusion weall had a blast at Morritts and recieved alot of time saving advice from you tuggers. Thanks


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 23, 2007)

easysider said:


> 1, Sting Ray City -- Go with a smaller group. Bring squid bait from Hurleys market and rub some on yourself to attract the rays. They will really like you if you do. Have a better zoom lense on your camera to get closeups. $450.00 for a private boat devided by 10 people or more = $45.00 per person or less with more people.



Rubbing bait squid on yourself is a great way to get a stingray hicky.  They can't tell the difference between you and the food.  I certainly wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 24, 2007)

Using some common sense a person wouldnt apply squid bait over their entire body but rubbing some on your hands and lower arms will not get you anything more than a hug. Sting rays have a keen sence of smell and can tell the difference I believe between squid bait and a person with squid bait. I did have my hand in a rays mouth when feeding it and they do suck the bait up because they have no teeth. I am not a sting ray expert by no means, just an adventerous fun loving person out for some fine times. We were not told anything about hickeys and are wondering if you know anyone that has recieved one or if you just made that up ?  Cheerio


----------



## Avery (Apr 24, 2007)

Easysider,

Can you let us know the status of the construction? Any idea how long it will continue? The pics I saw looked like they were about ready to put windows in the Seaside building.. your observations, and any info you got while there about the construction, would be much appreciated. We are going next year.

Thanks,
Avery


----------



## easyrider (Apr 24, 2007)

We took a private tour of the new constuction on the building to the left of the reception center. Its almost done. Probally 60 - 80 days left. The rooms are like a 2 story townhouse with 2 bedrooms 2 bathroom upstairs with a private balcony and another full bathroom on the main floor with a kitchen, living room and private balcony. All rooms have a great view. There is an elevator on this 5 story building. The building to the right of the reception center has not been started yet but should be the same as the one on the right. These buildings are steel and concrete built to I code. They will be very nice. There may be a mix of units but the ones we looked at are all the same. We only went to a few rooms on the second and third floor. Had a Corona on the balcony. What a view.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Apr 24, 2007)

The first new Seaside building in almost completed.  The outside is finished, the scaffolding has come down.  They are working on the inside now, have started booking starting 7/1/07.  Not sure when the second Seaside building will get started, but expected to be completed by end of 2008.


----------



## Avery (Apr 24, 2007)

Gary & Susie said:


> The first new Seaside building in almost completed.  The outside is finished, the scaffolding has come down.  They are working on the inside now, have started booking starting 7/1/07.  Not sure when the second Seaside building will get started, but expected to be completed by end of 2008.



Any idea where the second building is going in relation to the Grand?


----------



## Noni (Apr 24, 2007)

Has anyone seen pictures of the penthouse lofts in the Seaside building?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 24, 2007)

The second building is to the right of the reception building and to the left of Morritts Grand pool and has been perimeter screened for construction. This building will block sea views in the main pool buildings 1000 - 4000. It could get messy for a while. I didnt see any utillity trenches to the footprint of the new building last week. Unless the utillities are allready stubed there would be alot of safty fences installed to do this work. These fences could cut off the one half of the resort making it hard to park in front of the 3000 building. This would be tempoary while the utillities are installed and should not affect the beach area. There were fences up in front of the 3000 building last week to add some electrical upgrades or posibly a stub. Some one hit the water main with a pick last week and disrupted service for about 2 hours. Didnt bother us. Electical service was shut down for a while as well. The Grand and buildings by the smaller pool should be the same as they are now . Morritts isnt just a nice room, its the beach, dock bar and being in Grand Cayman having fun, mawn , ya mawn. Have some fun mawn.


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 24, 2007)

easysider said:


> Using some common sense a person wouldnt apply squid bait over their entire body but rubbing some on your hands and lower arms will not get you anything more than a hug. Sting rays have a keen sence of smell and can tell the difference I believe between squid bait and a person with squid bait. I did have my hand in a rays mouth when feeding it and they do suck the bait up because they have no teeth. I am not a sting ray expert by no means, just an adventerous fun loving person out for some fine times. We were not told anything about hickeys and are wondering if you know anyone that has recieved one or if you just made that up ?  Cheerio



Nope, not making it up.  A woman on our boat forgot and got some squid on her leg after being told not to and she went home with a lovely round blue hicky after being smooched on by a ray.  I was content to just have them suck on my hand.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love going to the City and they always warn about the rays being able to produce a hickey should it get suction on a guy's chest for instance. Never had it happen personally but then I don't rub squid all over my body.


----------



## DorotaG (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you need to bring your own snorkling gear or is it available at the Morritts? Not sure if I want to pack all that stuff. We will be there in June, can't wait!


----------



## jtridle (Apr 25, 2007)

DorotaG said:


> Do you need to bring your own snorkling gear or is it available at the Morritts? Not sure if I want to pack all that stuff. We will be there in June, can't wait!



Go to the morritt's website and find tortuga divers (on-site), which is a part of Red Sail.  It says they rent snorkel gear for $15 per day.  Golden Turtle Club owners get discount.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 25, 2007)

We bring our own snorkle gear. The only thing we might use would be flippers. Im sure that everything you rent is safe but using a snorkle & mask that have been used by many strange people kind of seems unsanitary even if it isnt. We snorkle in Hawaii, Mexico and where ever and it seems that people will spit a luggie in the mask and rub it in to keep it from fogging instead of using dish soap on the lense. You can get some pretty nice gear on Ebay for cheap. Ours was $45.00 for the entire setup and included the newest type of snorkle. Also if you have your own gear you can snorkle when and where you want. Im sure the rental gear is safe and is available on the beach at Red Sail in front of Morritts. Under the dock is where the tarpon and bait fish are hidding. If you walk past Morritts Grand to a yellow house and swim out to the buoys the current will take you slowly back to the docks.  The best views were off the sea grass in the clear areas, under the dock and farther down the beach past the yellow house near an old dock.


----------



## Avery (Apr 25, 2007)

easysider said:


> ...and it seems that people will spit a luggie in the mask and rub it in to keep it from fogging....



Thanks a *lot*  :annoyed: :hysterical: 

Now I've got to shlep snorkel gear with us whereever we go. That is going to put a huge crimp in my "carry on only" plans.


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Avery said:


> Thanks a *lot*  :annoyed: :hysterical:
> 
> Now I've got to shlep snorkel gear with us whereever we go. That is going to put a huge crimp in my "carry on only" plans.



Just pack the masks and rent the flippers.


----------



## RMitchell (Apr 25, 2007)

The dive boat guys put squid juice on you. They think it's funny. The next time you're on a boat watch the guy who's cutting the squid. He probably will grab your arm to help you in the water. :hysterical:


----------



## dopeyfav (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you need a car when staying @ Morritts; I will be there in the spring?  

What about the rooms, I have a 2BR booked?  

Did you feel there was enough to do to occupy a 12 year old?  He loves the water.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Need* a car? Well no, not technically. But you'll probably *want* a car. Unless you want to stay on the beach or your room, eat in or at the Reef (next door) or Ivan's. (The Morritt's restaurant) Try www.morritts.com or morritts.17.forumer.com for more info.  And ENJOY!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 27, 2007)

There is plenty for a 12 year old to do at Morritts. The smaller pool with no bar has kid activities. There is an activity director with things to do at Morritts every day. There were kids playing at Morritts. If you take your 12 year old you might want to bring a playstation or xbox if your child gets bored easy. They have sail board lessons on the beach in front of Morritts jet skis plus all the other tourist stuff. You should get a car from McCurleys because you will be too far from alot of Grand Cayman things since Morritts is on the East side of the Island. McCurley will pick you up at the airport and take you to Morritts where your car will be waiting for you and then they will take you to the airport from Morritts.


----------



## cayman love r (Apr 27, 2007)

Last time we were there our son was 12.  He built sand castles, went snorkling, drank virgin rum runners and did some of the activities.  There were some competition games that we took part in.  

We also went to Rum Point and rented a kayat.  In addition we went to the botanical garden.  I would not recommend taking an x box to Cayman.  They do enough of that at home.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Apr 28, 2007)

easysider said:


> Even though constuction is going on at Morritts its still very nice. The lounge on the dock is up and running and is a nice place to hang out. We did meet David & Mimi Morritt and they were fun. We did meet many fun people over at Morritts that we partied with. Heres my list of fun things to do while at Morritts.
> 
> 3. I like to fish so #3 is fishing off the end of Morritts dock at nite. We caught tarpon which were released unharmed, amber jack which we had for dinner with 4 couples and a sting ray that ran off with the line. Bring a telescoping rod with you and some 2/0 hooks and 30lb leader. Get your bait at Hurleys, small bait fish and squid in the meat department.


 
When we were there last (2004), the Morritt's dock was in a protected zone, and fishing there was prohibited by the Caymanian government. Has this been changed?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Rod 
 We asked at the front desk and were told to just stay out of the way of others so we only nite fished when there were no snorklers. The security gaurd came down and hung out with us after the dock bar closed and used his flash light to help us rig up. We offered him a beer but he said no. He left after we caught a couple more Amber Jack. We did fillet fish at the end of the dock and threw the carcasses off into the water which seemed to atract more fish. We left the dock clean as well. When we fished with Captain Herman we did drop bait lines right after leaving the dock and caught baracuda soon after. 
The regulation is you can not kill a fish while shore fishing which they define as being able to stand up in the water and cast unless your a Cayman citizen. In most areas Grouper are protected as well. We were not the only ones fishing on the dock or in a boat so I think the protected area is over by Rum Point in the Marine Park and in the other designated areas in the Cayman Regs but not around Morritts. With all of the Morritts bar staff,and developers David Morritt ,Mimi Morritt and their daughter Ann watching us fish and drink I think its ok to fish here. 

Even so .. I could be wrong. You may be right. I ate the evidence allready so I think Im safe. The evidence was very tasty.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Apr 29, 2007)

easysider said:


> Hi Rod
> We asked at the front desk and were told to just stay out of the way of others so we only nite fished when there were no snorklers. The security gaurd came down and hung out with us after the dock bar closed and used his flash light to help us rig up. We offered him a beer but he said no. He left after we caught a couple more Amber Jack. We did fillet fish at the end of the dock and threw the carcasses off into the water which seemed to atract more fish. We left the dock clean as well. When we fished with Captain Herman we did drop bait lines right after leaving the dock and caught baracuda soon after.
> The regulation is you can not kill a fish while shore fishing which they define as being able to stand up in the water and cast unless your a Cayman citizen. In most areas Grouper are protected as well. We were not the only ones fishing on the dock or in a boat so I think the protected area is over by Rum Point in the Marine Park and in the other designated areas in the Cayman Regs but not around Morritts. With all of the Morritts bar staff,and developers David Morritt ,Mimi Morritt and their daughter Ann watching us fish and drink I think its ok to fish here.
> 
> Even so .. I could be wrong. You may be right. I ate the evidence allready so I think Im safe. The evidence was very tasty.


 
Interesting.....there were signs on the old dock, prohibiting fishing and citing the protected zone regulations. Obviously, that restriction has been lifted. Now, I need to go and find a collapsible rod to take with me in July, so I can catch my own "evidence." <smile>

In the past, we've trolled spoons with ultralight spinning rigs behind the small sailboats that Red Sail rents, and we've managed to hook quite a few barracuda, although we've never landed one. They all threw the hooks quite easily after a few jumps.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## somerville (Apr 30, 2007)

easysider said:


> We were not told anything about hickeys and are wondering if you know anyone that has recieved one or if you just made that up ?


Yes, me.  About 10 years ago, we were scuba diving at Sting Ray City.  On the way down, a stingray latched on to my upper arm and gave me a big hickey.  I did not have any squid on me at the time, nor had I rubbed any on my body.  I would not recommend rubbing squid on any part of your body.


----------



## somerville (Apr 30, 2007)

Rod in Louisiana said:


> Interesting.....there were signs on the old dock, prohibiting fishing and citing the protected zone regulations. Obviously, that restriction has been lifted. Now, I need to go and find a collapsible rod to take with me in July, so I can catch my own "evidence." <smile>
> 
> In the past, we've trolled spoons with ultralight spinning rigs behind the small sailboats that Red Sail rents, and we've managed to hook quite a few barracuda, although we've never landed one. They all threw the hooks quite easily after a few jumps.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


I wold be cautious of fishing from shore.  Here is part of a notice to people with work status:

The Department of Environment and Marine Conservation Board are reminding the public that a fishing license is required for work permit holders who wish to fish from shore for consumption. Any such person found in breach of this requirement is liable for prosecution. Employers are encouraged to ensure that such employees are fully aware of the requirements of the Marine Conservation Law, and that the maximum penalty for breach of the law is CI$500,000.00 or 1 year in prison.

If you get into trouble, I can come visit you when I am in Grand Cayman in December.


----------



## RMitchell (May 1, 2007)

This is from the Turtle Times on the sales site.

"*Please do not take live creatures from the sea or beach
as it is against the law."

Maybe if the owner and his wife were watching you the law has changed.


----------

